# scissor hash



## nightshd (Jan 27, 2010)

just had my first encounter with scissor hash . . and wow mindblowingly good . . does that mean the crop it came from is very potent? i hope so cause my buddy had to chop early because of a security issue. either way im suuuper stoned, and theres still some left


----------



## hazex (Jan 28, 2010)

how exactly did you make it and how much where you using the scissors to cut ?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 28, 2010)

hazex said:


> how exactly did you make it and how much where you using the scissors to cut ?


Lol is this a serious question?
Scissor hash is the resin that builds up on your scissors when you trim you buds during harvest


----------



## jowisema (Jan 29, 2010)

pretty sure that was a serious question... don't be an asshole. Some people don't know as much as you. Use your knowledge to help.


----------



## growman09 (Jan 29, 2010)

scissor hash lol thats a good name and that shit is good !!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 29, 2010)

jowisema said:


> pretty sure that was a serious question... don't be an asshole. Some people don't know as much as you. Use your knowledge to help.


Ummm. I think he did. How about not being an asshole yourself?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

now now ladys play nice lol


----------



## Drifter126 (Jan 29, 2010)

I`ve heard that icewater hash is the easiest way to get hash from your cuttings.Seems easy enough.Good Luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## potberto (Jan 29, 2010)

Ya man, I got a nice brown ball of straight scissor hash off my Master Kush harvest.. I just tried it for the first time yesterday - fuckin blew my mind!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 29, 2010)

potberto said:


> Ya man, I got a nice brown ball of straight scissor hash off my Master Kush harvest.. I just tried it for the first time yesterday - fuckin blew my mind!


 I can't smoke my scissor hash, always give it away - it's too harsh for my lungs to deal with.


----------



## palehawaiian (Jan 29, 2010)

i use butane its simple and fast


----------



## super2200 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the guy was asking how many plants did you harvest to build up the hash on your scissors and how many hits did you get, the scissor hash is just the ooey gooey trichs that are stuck to the scissors from trimming the buds. I prefer the iso over the bubble hash as I only shake my jar with alcohol for 2 mins then dump in my pyrex to get the best first run and pure hash, bubble or ice hash has you mixing for 15 mins and I think it pulls too much as if combining first and second runs together, maybe I just need to get better at the bubble but prefer my iso and love to just do several batches on top of each other in the pyrex so by the time I scrape its real thick and smokes nice on top of bong hits. sorry I am smoking hash and rambling


----------

